# Rebuilt GEX engines



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

Has anybody bought form GEX and what are your experiences? I can't rebuild my engine... no expereince or tools or place to work but I want to go to a 2.0L. GEX sells a 2.0L 8V (bored 1.8L) with 82.5mm X 92.8mm displacement (1984 cc).
I was thinking of trying to get a 3A Audi bubble block for this upgrade that would allow a similar block height. Does anyone have any experience with a bored block (1.5mm over)? This sounds like a small amount but will this affect the cooling or strength?


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Rebuilt GEX engines (DAVEG)*

Ive had friends buy from GEX and its like a 50/50 chance....and the warranty is an issue cuz they always blame it on the customer if something is wrong.....
My opinion is to go to a salvage yard pick up a motor with low miles and rebuild it urself........This will give u 100% control of ur motor and everything u put into it........Gives me peace of mind that atleast if something goes wrong i cant blame anyone else for it...


_Modified by TheMajic86GTI at 6:08 AM 9-12-2009_


----------



## Asphalt Art (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Rebuilt GEX engines (TheMajic86GTI)*

If you ask any aircooled guy about buying GEX, they start laughing. 
Take that as a warning.


----------



## Boost_Retard (Oct 10, 2005)

i bought a set of rebuilt rods from gex for my first air cooled build... never again.. rebuilt rods should at least come with nuts that were not sand blasted and half rounded off..i could only imagine what the parts that you dont get to see (inside a rebuilt motor) would look like!


----------



## iamdagerman (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (Boost_Retard)*

Just get a used ABA short block and save your $$ on some performance parts


----------



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (iamdagerman)*

If I could do the rebuilding I would but then there is the time problem. Maybe Techtronics would do the work. What other options are available?


_Modified by DAVEG at 12:48 AM 9-24-2009_


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (DAVEG)*

Ask around where u live for a reputable machine shop that will do all the work u want.......And that way ull have somewhat control on the rebuild and what goes into it...Most shops usually have an in-house mechanic to put it together for u.
Make sure if they do all the work that u get some kind of warranty


----------



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (TheMajic86GTI)*

I have asked several shops but most say look for a rebuild company. At $60-80 an hour it can get expensive and many don't want to use parts that I supply.


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (DAVEG)*

Well im sory to hear that....but again u got some options....
1) Buy a GEX motor and take a 50/50 chance on it being good..
2) I hate saying it but Auto zone sells short blocks. Itll be a stock 1.8...and i dont know how good they are but atleast itll be local if something goes wrong. I think they got a 3yr warranty
3)Buy ur own tools and make the space to rebuild ur own motor...
or
4) Maybe try posting on the regional section that u need help with a motor rebuild....There might be a fellow dubber living close to u that is willing to help u out with tools some space and rebuilding the motor for u.....Its worth a try......
Good luck!!


----------



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (TheMajic86GTI)*

I have also contacted Eurospec as an engine supplier. They have some local outlets with a variety of engine choices. Expensive but you get what you pay for.


----------



## lionel2341 (Jan 3, 2005)

Eurospec is a good choice, avoid GEX like a sickness.
Check with blackforest ind for pricing.
Bought a new 020 from them, fast shipping and a perfect tranny.










_Modified by lionel2341 at 6:03 PM 10-1-2009_


----------



## johnnysGTIs (Jan 19, 2009)

In Columbus check out German Village Autohaus. The owner is Peter Smith. He may be retired ( or semi-retired) He has a friend that does the machine work. He built a motor and tranny for me and has done work for a few of my friends. He use to race with us too. He use to race professionally. A realgood guy and quite a character.


----------



## groupracer (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (lionel2341)*

NEVER EVER BUY ANYTHING FROM GEX, PERIOD!
I made that mistake once. NEVER again...


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (groupracer)*

Im amazed on how GEX has been in business for so long with the poor quality they put out!!!!


----------

